# Porter Cable 892 router



## sbolton (Mar 4, 2006)

I just bought one today at Home Depot. I was surprised to see that when I set it up it didn't have a Auto spindle ramp, like they used to. Does anyone know if they have done away with this nice feature. It enables you to use one wrench automatically when the router is at full height.

Thanks.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I just bought an 890 series Saturday and it doesn't operate that way - didn't know they used to. Not a big deal, but it sounds handy.


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2005)

Are you aware of the PC 890 router recall?


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> Are you aware of the PC 890 router recall?


Hi Dan,
Yes, I was aware of it - but I carried the notice along with me and checked serial numbers before purchasing - mines all good! The recall applies to 890's sold between sometime in 2003 and Dec 2005 - serial no's are listed - it doesn't apply to all of them. Thanks for the heads up though!
After a lot of looking, comparing and hands-on, I decided on the 895 - putting the fixed base in the table and the plunge for hand-held use. I just liked the feel and motion on the height adjustment better than the Bosch. Would have gotten the Freud 1700 but really didn't like the on/off switch position or action, and again liked the adjustment on the PC better.
Now to start making some dust!!


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I just bought the 892 and am in the process of putting it in my table. I am wondering if there is a way to have the height adjustment, speed control, and power switch all face the front of the table. I thought I had read somewhere that this was a feature of this router? It is going to be inconvenient to have to either adjust speed or height from the back of the router when under the table.


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

sbolton said:


> I just bought one today at Home Depot. I was surprised to see that when I set it up it didn't have a Auto spindle ramp, like they used to. Does anyone know if they have done away with this nice feature.



I went though this a few months back... the 890 series router with a fix base that they sell as a standalone does not have the automatic-spindle lock - the one that's part of the kit with the fix & plunge bases does have the auto lock feature.... I took back the fixed base router and exchange it for the kit, I think it was only like $50 bucks more, but the auto-locking spindle is worth that alone!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It always makes me smile to hear about people getting new routers. Please take the time to register your new routers at www.portercable.com and while you are there sign up for the newsletters. Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

awh said:


> I took back the fixed base router and exchange it for the kit, I think it was only like $50 bucks more, but the auto-locking spindle is worth that alone!


I have the PC 895PK kit with both bases, and can see no way for an auto spindle lock to function.. What makes it work? Is it something in the base that pushes the button in when you raise it when mounted in a table? Reaching around the router to push the button in can be a real pain..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

AxlMyk
I have many PC routers but I don't have one with the Auto-Lock system.
I have Not taken one down to parts but I do use the change the bit out the top type router table and the pull the router with the base plate out type, they both work great.
It's quick and easy to pop in a new bit and you don't need to playing under the router table.
The one I like best is the change the bit from the top of the router table with the two bent wrenchs (off set type) in this way I don't need to remove the fence or reset the bit ,if I'm using a match set of bits. (male/female) type.

Note****most lock system, the harbor/shaft must be in the right spot so the lock can slip on the shaft,you may need to turn the bit/shaft (with the power off) so the auto-lock can slip on the shaft.just a long shot.

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The lock button works, but Tony mentioned an auto lock feature.. I'm now wondering if I got the Dual base kit with the standalone fixed base..

When I make my next trip to Marsh Power Tools, I plan on picking up a couple offset wrenches to make life a bit easier..

ShaneB;
I have my router mounted in the table so that the clamp and fine height adjustment is in the front.. I use a heavy duty light switch mounted in an electrical box mounted to the side of the table.. A cord comes out of the elect. box, and I plug the router into that.. The only thing in the back is the spindle lock button, and on-off switch.. Mounted in the table, I just turn the router switch on and use the light switch to turn it on-off..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

AxlMyk
The wrenchs can be hard to find sometimes, if Marsh Power Tools comes up short you can get them off the net.
see the link below
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?ID=6

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2680
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2681
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2677

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, we are lucky enough to have a combined factory service center in Madison Heights, MI. They have a large display of B&D, DeWalt, PC and Delta remanufactured units and parts galore. Both Rockler's Royal Oak store and Performance Line Tool's Warren store carry a large variety of PC items in stock. PLT also has a store in Waterford, MI which is closest to Aylmyk. Glenn Wing Power Tools in Birmingham, MI carries a good variety. Woodcraft has two stores locally and the Sterling Heights store is a good source for PC too. Marsh Power Tools has 2 locations I know of and they are a large distributor of PC. In order to compete for the business our local HD and Lowes stores are better stocked than most. I just love Hockeytown!


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

So are you guys using two bent wrenches and changing bits from the top of the table or one bent wrench and the spindle lock? I have my router mounted with the height adjustment clamp in the front so the spindle lock is in the back, which makes using it a pain. I have been taking it out with the plate and changing bits that way, but I really don't want to be taking it in and out all of the time. I just know I'm going to ding my table or plate up doing that.


----------



## slojim (Jun 25, 2006)

have you noticed any problems with frail mounts, poor base alignment, or anything else to lead you to believe the 890 series is not as robust as the 690 series?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shane, I pop my PC 7518 out of the table to change bits with 2 wrenches and have no problems. You shouldn't need to worry about your 890 series.
Slojim, no reports so far. I just purchased a 690 series set for cheap and it seems to be the same quality as my 7518 and my origonal Rockwell that is over 50 years old. (Rockwell split to become PC and Delta)


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike
Where is the PLT Waterford store? Only one I can find is in Pontiac at Telegraph and M59..
It looks like I may have to take a day off my busy retirement schedule to visit all the stores in one fell swoop..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My bad, it is the Pontiac store I was thinking of. But hey, Harbor Freight is there too. You may need more clamps...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I can always use more clamps..
Harbor freight sold a bandsaw like I have, and I need some parts for it.. Maybe they can help me get some..
Thanks..


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Slojim, I have both the 890 and 690 series and they both appear to be of the same quality.


----------

